# NBT retrofit: iSpeech not working



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Strange. Well hopefully it stays working now.


----------



## jgbackes (Apr 29, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Strange. Well hopefully it stays working now.


There has been a BMW wide system outage this week, perhaps that's part of the problem.

jeff


----------

